# Procedure for an accident?



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anybody have a procedure for what to do in case of an accident. Usually drivers exchange contact information and insurance information. Is there a clear answer on the latter, when you're Ubering?

Has anybody gotten into an accident and had to provide Uber's insurance information?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Search this forum. You will find plenty of info on that. Uber ins info if you got into an accident can be found on the waybill.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

Yea... I did that.

First, try sorting through all of the bickering and disputing about how horrible Uber is;

Then, pick through the posts arguing whether everybody is going to get dismissed from their insurance carrier in case of any altercation;

Finally, find an incident where somebody was at fault and gave their story about how they handled it.

It's a lot more sane to just post the question in hopes of finding a clear answer.

The best I've found is presenting the "Certificate of Insurance" or whatever it is. Of course, there's been debates all over this as well.

The concern I have with that is the lack of a phone number - most people want to call an insurance provider to file their claim. Has anybody handed this document to somebody with no issue? How about the police?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, you have been reading!
So, Q. Were you a a ride w/pax?


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

This hasn't happened to me, yet. I'm just preparing for the possibility. While Uber's site has a procedure for you to file the claim, they don't have the "what to do" during the incident (except to pull over and make sure everybody is safe).

I know that there are different Points where Uber's liability is iffy. Just wondering what information I give the other driver, in case of an incident.


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

So two questions:

1. I only have access to the most recent "waybill" on my iPhone. How do I access other waybills?

2. There's no phone number to give another driver, so that they can file the claim? Usual procedure is to call the insurance of the at-fault driver. But there's no phone number?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> There's no phone number


There is a phone # but for you, so you can file a claim.
844-326-5774


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

refurbmike said:


> Yea... I did that.
> 
> First, try sorting through all of the bickering and disputing about how horrible Uber is;
> 
> ...





LAndreas said:


> It depends to a certain extent on the jurisdiction you drive in, specifically which insurance is primary.
> 
> But to help in general, and you should know this in case you are pulled over by police, too:
> 
> ...


Thank you, very helpful.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

refurbmike said:


> Does anybody have a procedure for what to do in case of an accident. Usually drivers exchange contact information and insurance information. Is there a clear answer on the latter, when you're Ubering?
> 
> Has anybody gotten into an accident and had to provide Uber's insurance information?


....start looking for a new insurance company


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

… Ask yourself this question. Why do I have to go to an anonymous Internet forum to get this information instead of to the Uber website?


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> &#8230; Ask yourself this question. Why do I have to go to an anonymous Internet forum to get this information instead of to the Uber website?


Speaking for myself... I have found this forum more informative than the Uber site. Have you found Ubers website answers all your questions?


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> &#8230; Ask yourself this question. Why do I have to go to an anonymous Internet forum to get this information instead of to the Uber website?





Chipper said:


> Speaking for myself... I have found this forum more informative than the Uber site. Have you found Ubers website answers all your questions?


Hi Chipper, I am guessing that Sacto B is not really asking a question but that his comment illustrates the Uber priority level in regard to informing driver-partners in a clear and professional manner about all the relevant aspects of the partnership


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Would you fly with an airline that doesn't tell you what the exit procedures are in case of an emergency landing?


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> Hi Chipper, I am guessing that Sacto B is not really asking a question but that his comment illustrates the Uber priority level in regard to informing driver-partners in a clear and professional manner about all the relevant aspects of the partnership


I gotcha. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Would you fly with an airline that doesn't tell you what the exit procedures are in case of an emergency landing?


You are funny.. So you must not be an Uber driver.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ain't we being serious on this anonymous Internet forum? I am here for entertainment and because I have a captive audience, until they ignore me.

When my car gets out of the body shop I'll continue driving for Uber and Lyft. I have looked through a lot of the documentation on both websites and I can tell you Lyft actually makes an effort to communicate information that is useful to drivers. Not true with Uber.

LAndreas Your argument is "buyer beware". Fine and dandy. Only one problem.

History proves that in the great US of A there is a fundamental level of not lying to people or deceiving them when you enter into a contract with them And it doesn't have to be in the actual contract itself. deliberate misrepresentation is bad. Illegal sometimes. Cue the music for the existing lawsuits where Uber deliberately told her passengers that the tip was included.

Corporations cannot do what ever the hell they want to. there is no divine right of kings when it comes to an LLC. I am both a landlord and a firm believer in workers of the world unite. I get super pissed off when multinational corporations hide their income from uncle Sam's tax collector, and then stand up as if they were some demigod - and then have someone in the trenches like you say that we have no right to complain and should shut the **** up.

You and Uber are the only ones declaring that we are Independent contractors. The driver lawsuits all make it very clear that Uber and Lyft are acting like an employer. It's not your decision to make, the decision will be made in the courts. Now shut up and drive, and stop berating we poor ignoramuses who actually read the contract and are driving anyway.

But enough of this, I'm going to read the "vomit virgin" again.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Manuals? They don't got no stinking manuals. They do not provide any educational materials because that would make them an employer.


----------



## Andy Uber-hol (Feb 28, 2015)

Jesus de christo! Dudes. Seriously?

Perhaps just yes and no answers, please?

? - accident with fellow uber driver. Minimal damage, probably not much more than uber deductible. No cite written. Our Boy in blue couldn't finger (intentional) out how the ass hole hit my car while making a left hand turn from the second to left lane when you can't turn left from there. Asshole, "Didn't you see my blinker?" What-ev's. Passengers en-residence in both vehicles. My passenger, "that was weird" i.e. I am drunk, fat and tired and have no comment that might result in any personal involvment. So, my word against...........

Do i, report to my Ins and let them deal?

Do i, report to his Ins and most likely get jack for my trouble?

Loving u all so much in advance, I am,

Eternally Yours.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So no dash cam? Damage below $1,000?

Talk to the other driver. He'll get deactovated. You have photos?

Any damage to the other car?

Depends if the other driver is going to confess to being uber driver.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

http://newsroom.uber.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/certificate2.pdf

Uber's certificate of insurance.

Print it out & put in glove box.

Check local PD for what is called a "Blue Form." It is an accident report. You need it especially if you drive in a city like Austin where the PD does not respond when there are no injuries & both vehicles are driver <Edit: drivable>. It is asks useful when in an accident in a parking lot.

You fill it out, make 2 copies for you, & your insurance. Send the original to the address in your state on the back.

Also.the "blue form," or accident/crash report can be found on your state's dept of public safety. If not there, try dept of transportation.

I would read the posts of those who have had accidents RE how they handled it.

M2CW

Addition . . . I agree w/Sacto Burbs about taking pics. Make it a video if other driver goes off on you w/ volume up.


----------

